# ONR: Winter



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hello :wave:

Can you use ONR without drying it afterwards?

Sounds a bit silly I know but when so cold it is very difficulat to dry with the towels.

So I thought surely it would not do any harm to leave after it has had a proper clean.

Stuart :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Yes you can I have done it a few times with few water spots afterwards:thumb:


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Yes you can I have done it a few times with few water spots afterwards:thumb:


Cheers Ross.

If it works for you where you are I will have no probs.

Stuart.


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

Just done it.

Worked very well.

Done in 20 mins too :doublesho

Stuart :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

stuart1164 said:


> Just done it.
> 
> Worked very well.
> 
> ...


Yes its a god send I used it the other day to wash my alloys because the hose was frozen solid:lol:but ONR worked very well and there was very little water used


----------

